# cpt 93320,93325,93350 denied to 93306



## coders_rock! (Nov 14, 2012)

Good morning,

I have a split invoice where 93320, 93325, & 93350 were reported:

I have another invoice where 93306 was reported:

These procedures were done by the same physician, using the same diagnosis. 93320, 93325, 93350 are being denied as bundled to 93306, which was paid.

Can anyone tell me if 93320, 93325, 93350 are payable?


----------



## jewlz0879 (Nov 14, 2012)

These codes bundle (93306/93350); you're billing a stress echo and an echo, in order to bill both, you'd need SOLID documentation of distict separate procedures with different dx. Are you sure these are separate and not just dictated separately?? You may want to query the physician. 

Codes 93350, 93320 and 93325 are payable. 

If only _one_ physician did all the work, you'll want to capture 93351, which includes the stress portion (93016/93018 - outpatient). 93350 does NOT include the stress portion.


----------



## coders_rock! (Nov 14, 2012)

Do you have any guidelines/resources I can refer to?


----------



## SHIPMAN 1 (May 30, 2015)

*Stress test billed same day as echo complete*

scenarioatient has Echo complete (93306) in the am.
Same patient has Stress Echo (93350,93320 and 93325) later same day.
CPTs: 93306 and 93320 bundles, CCI edits say NO modifier appropriate.
Question: is there any way to bill both code sets: Stess with the add-ons and the Complete Echo and unbundle the services?
Thanks


----------

